# Revenge of the Ultra-Budget System



## Ned Ludd (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been listening to the Gizmo for about a week now. I got it to use in a system I am planning to set up in the garage. I wasn't really expecting much, I just hoped it would sound OK. When I received it I decided to hook it up in the system I have in our spare bedroom/office (10'x11') to test it out.
I have been blown away by how good this amp sounds. 
The source is a Sony Playstation One ($20 on ebay) and the speakers are PSB Alphas (1st gen. bought new in 1995). The speaker wires I am using are Mapleshade Helix, these have bare wire ends but they fit into the Gizmo's terminals easily.
The amp I have been using for a few years is a Fisher 500C, which is a tube receiver. I have to say the Gizmo just sounds better to me. The first thing I noticed was the bass, at first I thought it was going lower but with more listening I think it is just tighter and more well defined. The only other way I can think to describe it is that it is more musical. 
One of the CDs I have been listening to is _Illinoise_ by Sufjan Stevens. It really is a noticeable difference to me how much more real the piano and the wind instruments on this recording sound with the Gizmo. I have been really shocked by this as it was totally unexpected.
I have also put on _Bryter Layter_ by Nick Drake. My wife loves Nick Drake, but I have never been able to get into it too much although it has been nice background music. Well, after listening to this through the Gizmo I felt like "I get it now" because I could follow the rhythms and kind of feel what they were up to.
So thank you for creating this product, it has increased my enjoyment of the music quite a bit.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Ned - Thanks for the write up. It does bring a smile to one's face to know Gizmo is doing its thing ... :smoke1:


----------

